# Need help with color question.



## Terry 1970 (Sep 4, 2020)

my friend’s German Shepherd just had puppies that the mother is black and red, father Black and Tan, how can I know which puppy will be black and red and not Black and Tan?m


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the pups with darker tan points will be red, the pups with lighter tan points will be tan. if all pups appear to be the same color, then you may not have both ends of the spectrum in the litter. selection should be based on temperament, not color.


----------



## Terry 1970 (Sep 4, 2020)

I know that temperament is the most factor on selecting the right puppy I have a six year old gsd and that will be my priority but but I rather Black and red


----------

